# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  (نظر سنجی) دشوار ترین مباحث ریاضی - ویژه رشته ریاضی

## ShahabM

سلام.

دیدم در انجمن تاپیک هایی جهت نظرسنجی سخت ترین بخش های فیزیک و شیمی از کاربران ایجاد شده؛ با خودم گفتم چرا یک تاپیک هم مخصوص ریاضی ایجاد نشه؟

لطفا توجه کنید *این نظرسنجی فقط مخصوص کاربران محصل در پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی و فارغ التحصیلان این رشته است.* از کاربران رشته ی تجربی خواهشمندم تاپیکی نیز جهت سنجش سطح دشواری ریاضیات تجربی ایجاد بفرمایند. (بنده با ریاضیات تجربی آشنایی ندارم وگرنه خودم ایجاد می کردم)
*
منتظر نظرات شما هستیم.

توجه کنید به دلیل اینکه حسابان و دیفرانسیل و همچنین بخش هایی از کتاب ریاضی2 با یکدیگر مشترکات زیادی دارند و به نوعی کتاب دیفرانسیل مکمل دو کتاب دیگر می باشد لذا در نظرسنجی از سرفصل های آن ها صرفه نظر شده است.*

----------


## sasan2012

قطعا نظریه اعداد و هندسه فضایی
سخترینش هندسه فضایی حالا نظریه اعداد رو میشه تا حدودی درک ریاضی کرد و هندسه فضایی کلا تو ذهنم من نمیرفت :Yahoo (101):

----------


## zista

_پچه های ریاضی که خیلی از گسسته و هندسه میترسن که!_

----------


## alixmir

جبر ، هندسه و گسسته به نظرم اصلا سخت نیس 
تازه درسایی هستن که ادم میتونه راحت با اونا معدلشو بالا ببره 
ولی دیفرانسیل اینجوری نیس 
بهتره تموم مباحثش رو مفهومی یاد بگیرید

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

با تستای مثلثات و تابع مشکل دارم فقط :Yahoo (4): )بقیه ی کتابا هیچ مشکلی باشون ندارم البته امسال چارمم و هنو نمیدونم چ بلایی قراره سرم بیاد :Yahoo (4): تا اینجا ک تحلیلی و گسسته آسون بودن فصل صفر دیف هم چرت بودD:

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alixmir


جبر ، هندسه و گسسته به نظرم اصلا سخت نیس 
تازه درسایی هستن که ادم میتونه راحت با اونا معدلشو بالا ببره 
ولی دیفرانسیل اینجوری نیس 
بهتره تموم مباحثش رو مفهومی یاد بگیرید


ولی اخه هندسه خیلی قدرت تفکر میخواد...ولی دیفرانسیل خیلی قدرت حله بالا وسرعت زیاد در تست زنی.._

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohandes_Roxana


با تستای مثلثات و تابع مشکل دارم فقط)بقیه ی کتابا هیچ مشکلی باشون ندارم البته امسال چارمم و هنو نمیدونم چ بلایی قراره سرم بیادتا اینجا ک تحلیلی و گسسته آسون بودن فصل صفر دیف هم چرت بودD:

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


داداشم هنوز پس زوده تا از اینجوریبه اینجوریتبدیل شی!شوخی کردم_

----------


## Fatemehhhh

واسه من اول ساله 
تا حالا دیفرانسیل که خوب بوده -_-
فقط گسسته ... 
لعنتی تشریحی گرافو نمیفهمم چه برسه تستی  :Yahoo (2):  
کتاب خوب سراغ ندارین ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> واسه من اول ساله 
> تا حالا دیفرانسیل که خوب بوده -_-
> فقط گسسته ... 
> لعنتی تشریحی گرافو نمیفهمم چه برسه تستی  
> کتاب خوب سراغ ندارین ؟


شما فقط اینطور نیستی خیلی ها اینطوریند
اول سعی کن مفهوم گراف رو خیلی خوب بفهمی، تستی و تشریحی به کنار.
تا زمانی که مفهوم رو خوب متوجه نشی کاری نمی تونی بکنی. و بهترین روش برای فهمیدن، تفکر عمیق و دایمی روی هر بخش از مباحث هست. تا زمانی که مبحثی رو کامل نفهمیدی سراغ بعدی نرو.

----------


## ShahabM

> با تستای مثلثات و تابع مشکل دارم فقط)بقیه ی کتابا هیچ مشکلی باشون ندارم البته امسال چارمم و هنو نمیدونم چ بلایی قراره سرم بیادتا اینجا ک تحلیلی و گسسته آسون بودن فصل صفر دیف هم چرت بودD:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


فصل مقاطع مخروطی هندسه هم نسبتا دشواره
البته این گزینه ها توو نظرسنجی بالا نیست اما با هماهنگی هایی که با مدیریت انجمن انجام دادم به زودی این گزینه ها اضافه خواهند شد:

هندسه تحلیلی - بردار
هندسه تحلیلی - خط و صفحه
هندسه تحلیلی - مقاطع مخروطی
هندسه تحلیلی - ماتریس و دترمینان
هندسه تحلیلی - دستگاه معادلات خطی
حسابان - تابع
حسابان - مثلثات

----------


## ShahabM

> فصل مقاطع مخروطی هندسه هم نسبتا دشواره
> البته این گزینه ها توو نظرسنجی بالا نیست اما با هماهنگی هایی که با مدیریت انجمن انجام دادم به زودی این گزینه ها اضافه خواهند شد:
> 
> هندسه تحلیلی - بردار
> هندسه تحلیلی - خط و صفحه
> هندسه تحلیلی - مقاطع مخروطی
> هندسه تحلیلی - ماتریس و دترمینان
> هندسه تحلیلی - دستگاه معادلات خطی
> حسابان - تابع
> حسابان - مثلثات


عناوین فوق اضافه شد
با تشکر از مدیریت انجمن

----------


## king of konkur

خداییش ریاضیات سخت نیس...الان اگ هدفتون از زدن این تاپیک اینه ک سخت ترین بخشو کنار بذارید اشتباه میکنید
همه رو بخونید...

----------


## ShahabM

> خداییش ریاضیات سخت نیس...الان اگ هدفتون از زدن این تاپیک اینه ک سخت ترین بخشو کنار بذارید اشتباه میکنید
> همه رو بخونید...


نه داداش
من که سال قبل کنکوری بودم!
هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک صرفا نظرسنجی و کمک به دوستان در تصمیم گیری برای اولویت بندی خوندنشون بوده، چون خیلی ها هستن که اول سراغ مطالب زود بازده و ساده تر میرن و بعد که اونا رو خوب یاد گرفتن سراغ مطالب دشوارتر میرن.
به همین دلیل بنده حقیر از دوستانی که نظر میدهند خواهشمندم اگر در زمینه اولویت بندی مطالب و روش های خواندن ریاضیات نیز می توانند به دیگران کمک کنند، دریغ نفرمایند. با تشکر.

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> شما فقط اینطور نیستی خیلی ها اینطوریند
> اول سعی کن مفهوم گراف رو خیلی خوب بفهمی، تستی و تشریحی به کنار.
> تا زمانی که مفهوم رو خوب متوجه نشی کاری نمی تونی بکنی. و بهترین روش برای فهمیدن، تفکر عمیق و دایمی روی هر بخش از مباحث هست. تا زمانی که مبحثی رو کامل نفهمیدی سراغ بعدی نرو.


نمیشه :`( 
انقد زیاده که قاطی میکنم 
الان راس فردو میفهمم بعد میرم جلو میبینم نوشته تعداد راس های فرد زوج است دوباره یک ربع باید فکر کنم راس چی‌بود  :Yahoo (2): 
خیلی سر گسسته ناامید شدم با اینکه طفلی دبیرمونم خوبه سر کلاسشم گوش میدم ... :`(

----------


## ShahabM

> نمیشه :`( 
> انقد زیاده که قاطی میکنم 
> الان راس فردو میفهمم بعد میرم جلو میبینم نوشته تعداد راس های فرد زوج است دوباره یک ربع باید فکر کنم راس چی‌بود 
> خیلی سر گسسته ناامید شدم با اینکه طفلی دبیرمونم خوبه سر کلاسشم گوش میدم ... :`(


اولا
سعی کنید گراف رو با دید هندسی و به طور ملموس و شهودی درکش کنید، بسیار راحت تره (مثلا به جای اینکه تعریف راس رو حفظ کنید اون رو توی ذهنتون به صورت یک شکل مجسم کنید)
دوما
کلا مباحث ریاضیات گسسته کمی دیرفهم و دشوار هستند، با گذر زمان و تمرین و یادآوری بیش تر، مطالبش در ذهنتان جا میفته.
سوما
مطالب ریاضیات گسسته کمی جنبه حفظی هم دارند، سعی کنید بعد از یادگیری هر چند وقت یکبار مروری کلی روشون داشته باشید (بر خلاف دیفرانسیل که زیاد حفظیات نداره به جز فرمولها)

پ.ن: بنده خودم برای کنکور زیاد گسسته رو مطالعه نکردم و بیش تر دیفرانسیل خوندم، اگر برای ریاضیات گسسته دنبال روش خوندن و ... هستید پیشنهاد میکنم از رتبه برتر های انجمن، آقایان محمدنبی زارع و وحید رحیم زاده که مصاحبه هاشون در انجمن موجود هست بپرسید.

----------


## roc

> _پچه های ریاضی که خیلی از گسسته و هندسه میترسن که!_


اره خیللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللللی

----------


## ShahabM

> اره خیللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللللی


مخصوصا گسسته بخش نظریه اعداد[emoji27] [emoji32]

----------


## roc

> مخصوصا گسسته بخش نظریه اعداد[emoji27] [emoji32]


اصلا یادم ننداز که حوصلشو ندارم 

اه اه  پیف پیف

----------


## ShahabM

> اصلا یادم ننداز که حوصلشو ندارم 
> 
> اه اه  پیف پیف


بخش ترکیبیات گسسته و ماتریس متناظر رابطه و هم ارزی و ... هم خودش به دنیایی بود
بیچاره مون کرد[emoji53] [emoji15]

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط roc


اره خیللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللللی


ینی نمی ترسن؟_

----------


## roc

> _
> 
> ینی نمی ترسن؟_


میترسن عین چی 

اصلا هم نمیخوان حتی روی جلدشون هم ببین 

مخصوصا هندسه 1و2 رو که دیگه نگو 

60 اثبات فقط توی هندسه 2 بود 
هندسه یک هم که زاویه و مسا حت و................. 

بی چارمون کرد

----------


## ShahabM

> _
> 
> ینی نمی ترسن؟_


شما یک نگاه به نتایج نظر سنجی بیندازید
بیش ترین آمار مربوط به گسسته و هندسه هست!
تا حالا دشوار ترین دروس در این نظرسنجی
نظریه اعداد گسسته
و
هندسه فضایی
اعلام شده.

----------


## roc

> بخش ترکیبیات گسسته و ماتریس متناظر رابطه و هم ارزی و ... هم خودش به دنیایی بود
> بیچاره مون کرد[emoji53] [emoji15]


حالا هی بگو 

جبر رو یادته 

درهم ترین مرموز ترین  پیچیده ترین فنت کلفت ترین 
قدیمی ترین حساس ترین کوچیکترین اشک در بیار ترین کتاب 
بعد هندسه 

فصل های احتمالش رو به یاد بیار (یو هاهاها)

----------


## ShahabM

> حالا هی بگو 
> 
> جبر رو یادته 
> 
> درهم ترین مرموز ترین  پیچیده ترین فنت کلفت ترین 
> قدیمی ترین حساس ترین کوچیکترین اشک در بیار ترین کتاب 
> بعد هندسه 
> 
> فصل های احتمالش رو به یاد بیار (یو هاهاها)


واقعا هیچی ساده تر همون دیفرانسیل نیست
با این که حجمش از همه کتاب های دیگه بیشتره اما مطالبش خیلی ساده تره و البته کاربردی ترم هست
البته هندسه تحلیلی هم زیاد سخت نبود (به جز مقاطع مخروطی)

جبر هم بخش جبر مجموعه ها، رابطه، اصل لانه کبوتری و احتمالاتش به نسبت سخت تر از بقیه قسمتهاش بود.

----------


## roc

> واقعا هیچی ساده تر همون دیفرانسیل نیست
> با این که حجمش از همه کتاب های دیگه بیشتره اما مطالبش خیلی ساده تره و البته کاربردی ترم هست
> البته هندسه تحلیلی هم زیاد سخت نبود (به جز مقاطع مخروطی)
> 
> جبر هم بخش جبر مجموعه ها، رابطه، اصل لانه کبوتری و احتمالاتش به نسبت سخت تر از بقیه قسمتهاش بود.


اهن زدی تو هدف دیفرانسیل + حسابان 

هندسه تحلیلی رو من خیلی دوسش دارم 

دیفرانسیل هم اسونه ولی به شرطی که از هر سوراخ سمبه ای سر در بیاری  برا حل یه سوال

----------


## ShahabM

> اهن زدی تو هدف دیفرانسیل + حسابان 
> 
> هندسه تحلیلی رو من خیلی دوسش دارم 
> 
> دیفرانسیل هم اسونه ولی به شرطی که از هر سوراخ سمبه ای سر در بیاری  برا حل یه سوال


بله درسته
دیفرانسیل مباحثش خیلی گسترده است اما اگه کسی خوب روی این مباحث ریز مسلط باشه براش خیلی آسون میشه.

----------


## Fatemehhhh

خیلی ممنونم که اینقدر راهنمایی میکنید دوست عزیز
آخه من سر کتاب آبی قلم چی دیدم زده بود ۸-۹ تا سوال ازش میاد نمیشه نخوند که ...

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

واقعا نظریه ی اعداد و هندسه ی فضایی خیلی سخت بودن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Alibalapour

هندسه فضایی که راحته!!!!😀😀😀

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> هندسه فضایی که راحته!!!!������������  ������


من کلا هندسه 2 رو دوست نداشتم... اصلا جذاب نبود :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Alibalapour

منم تا آخرای اردیبهشت ازش متنفر بودم.ولی معلممون یدونه امتحان از کل کتاب گرفت، دیگه همه مباحثو یاد گرفتم.تو امتحانای نهایی هم فقط مرور کردم.الان هندسه رو خیلی دوست دارم😍😍😍.
اابته بگما تستاش مخصوصا تستای فصل ۱ یه کمی سخته.

----------


## alish78

من از کل هندسه 2 متنفرم بجز همین هندسه فضایی
واقعا راحت بود فقط باید درک سه بعدی بالایی داشته باشی و هرچی سوال میگه تو ذهنت مجسم کنی

----------


## Fati. Np

از حسابان متنفرمبای  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## revenger

*تاپیک که قدیمیه ولی یادش به خیر کلا سال پیش دانشگاهی اصلا با نظریه اعداد به علاوه جبر خطی نتونستم اونجور که باید ارتباط برقرار کنم و آخرسرم حذفشون کردم
البته کلا اونموقع خیلی کمتر از حد انتظار بود میزان مطالعه ام...درحد روزی ۲ ساعت.*

----------

